# Royal Enfield Lightweight - Project "Rebuild for Christmas" - HELP!



## graymabel2a (Oct 30, 2011)

Good morning - not only am I am newbie to this forum, I am also a complete newbie to bicycle restoration. However, I decided to ignore that fact and buy myself an early 50's (I think) Royal Enfield Lightweight Sports for restoration....why? Quite simply because my fiance and I have agreed not to spend a fortune on each other at Christmas and instead, make/build something for each other. Sweet huh.....or maybe a bit dumb in my case now that I have gone down this route.....

So, I want to restore this beautiful bicycle for her so that she has a lovely little commuter to take her to the shops in the village etc.

First question - can anyone tell me anything about this bicycle and the history of this model?
Secondly - can anyone tell me where (if anywhere) I can get the parts I need - I guess I am going to need a few.
Thirdly - I realise that in some areas I will be able to upgrade certain elements to more modern equivalents - any tips?
Lastly - is there anything I should be worried about in particular?

I would like to keep it original where possible but I am happy to modernise certain areas, such as brakes and tyres etc

Any advice and guidance would be gratefully recieved.

Thanks
Simon


----------



## chitown (Nov 2, 2011)

It looks like it just needs a thorough, proper cleaning and wax on the frame/paint, polish out the chrome, get some new rubber (tires & grips), clean drive chain and re-grease all bearings. Then you just have to worry about garland & getting that Christmas goose lined up for Christmas dinner.

I wouldn't make this into a Herculean effort when there is a deadline such as a holiday that is just around the corner or the fact that the bike is in decent shape as is. It should be a great little commuter when done.

Most of all have fun doing it.


----------



## graymabel2a (Nov 2, 2011)

Great advice - thank you - your plan matches mine and I cant wait to get started on it.

The one question I keep asking though, but nobody replies to is.....what year do you think this bike was built? I have heard that it is a Roadster and probably built by raleigh or BSA, but nobody has told me what era. I wondered whether it might be 40's or is that too old?

Any ideas?

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 2, 2011)

I poked around a little bit on the web, and just got confused.  I'm not even sure anymore that Raleigh made Royal Enfields...
http://www.royalenfield.org.uk/index.php?PageName=bicycles


----------



## graymabel2a (Nov 3, 2011)

I know how you feel, I have been doing the same and have drawn a blank.

The nearest I can get to is a 1940's Royal Enfield Lightweight Roadster (Ladies) but I could be wrong.

I would love to know, if only to tell my fiance!

Thanks for all your help, genuinely

Simon


----------

